# Park Avenue Dog Harness



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Here are just a couple pictures of Roxy's new harness from Park Avenue Dogs! I love it! I want to order another one and another one and another one! It fits her really well and she doesn't seem to mind it at all! It has snap closures, and I paid the extra few dollars for the Elite Adjustable (totally worth it! Thanks to Hope & Ruby's mom for her tips! Much appreciated, and totally right! ) I love this pattern too! It has brown swirls, which match her coat perfectly! Then, it has the cute little pink flowers to add to her girly-ness! 


This ones blurry, but it would have been cute! :roll:









I love this one! She's such a little poser sometimes! I just love her! :love1:









I just threw this one in to show off her new bowls! I found them at Ross Dress For Less (I don't know if anyone else has this around them or if it's just a Pittsburgh thing) but they were only $3 each. I think they're super cute for being so cheap and they're heavy and ceramic! I wanted new ones because she's been dragging around her other ones and dumping her water all over the floor multiple times a day! LOL. I want to get NICE ones sometimes in the near future, so if anyone has any places to shop for those, let me know!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

That harness looks really nice on her  I love her pose in that second pic too, so cute


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

How adorable! I love the snaps, I think I will go with those next time.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Beautiful harness and beautiful pooch!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Darling on her!!! They are addictive. I want more, too! So glad you like it. I just love the easy snaps, the double adjusting and the custom fit on these is great. Neither gets an arm caught like they do in vest harnesses (the non-adjustable neck ones). 
Glad it worked out as you hoped!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow thats an adorable harness! DaisyDoo on here made me one ages ago!


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

It is very beautiful, I would like one too. I have just sent an email to them to know if they ship to Mexico...Let's see


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww she looks so adorable! I love her new dishes too.  Just be careful because those Park Ave. harnesses are seriously addictive. I won't tell you how many my pups have.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks pretty on her!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Love it! My girls each have one too, I just haven't posted pics yet. I love it! I have had a lot of ppl ask about them too.. I think they'll be getting a few customers from me! Lol.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Audrey is jealous! Actually I am, Ive been wanting to get her one for a while. I love it Roxy, you look lovely!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aww she looks beauteeful!  Those bowls are super cute too! What a bargain.
I got finn these little stainless steel cat bowls that sit in a rod iron holder. It's decorative and cute and kinda matches leilas. The best part is they can't knock them over or anything !! lol


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

she looks so proud of her new harness and bowls..


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Love the harness, I think I'll look I to one since I haven't any luck yet.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Charlotte~ said:


> That harness looks really nice on her  I love her pose in that second pic too, so cute


Thank you! She does love to pose. I love that picture too!



missy_r said:


> How adorable! I love the snaps, I think I will go with those next time.


Yes! The snaps are a great idea! I asked them to make them pink too, so you can request a color!



Lisajazzi said:


> Beautiful harness and beautiful pooch!


Hehe! Thank you! You are sweet! :icon_smile:



jesuschick said:


> Darling on her!!! They are addictive. I want more, too! So glad you like it. I just love the easy snaps, the double adjusting and the custom fit on these is great. Neither gets an arm caught like they do in vest harnesses (the non-adjustable neck ones).
> Glad it worked out as you hoped!


SO ADDICTIVE! And thanks to you, this one is perfect! I'm so happy they made the snaps pink for me too. The snaps are definitely perfect! Not as fast as velcro, but I feel much more comfortable knowing that she's secure! The custom fit is definitely great! I'm learning that already! Thanks again for your help! :hello1:



OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Wow thats an adorable harness! DaisyDoo on here made me one ages ago!


Fabulous! I bet it's just as cute as Roxy's!



Claudinha said:


> It is very beautiful, I would like one too. I have just sent an email to them to know if they ship to Mexico...Let's see


Oh I so hope they do, for you!! 



foggy said:


> Aww she looks so adorable! I love her new dishes too.  Just be careful because those Park Ave. harnesses are seriously addictive. I won't tell you how many my pups have.


Thanks! Thanks! Thanks! Ahhh! Don't tell me that! LOL! I already want 246097 more!!!! 



hershey109 said:


> Looks pretty on her!


Thank you, thank you!



Blondie87 said:


> Love it! My girls each have one too, I just haven't posted pics yet. I love it! I have had a lot of ppl ask about them too.. I think they'll be getting a few customers from me! Lol.


Post them!!! I want to see! Although I do think I saw a picture of them on the PAD facebook page, right?! And I'm not surprised people are asking you about them! They're tooooo cute!!



Audreybabypup said:


> Audrey is jealous! Actually I am, Ive been wanting to get her one for a while. I love it Roxy, you look lovely!


LOL! Definitely purchase one! You won't regret it!



cherper said:


> aww she looks beauteeful!  Those bowls are super cute too! What a bargain.
> I got finn these little stainless steel cat bowls that sit in a rod iron holder. It's decorative and cute and kinda matches leilas. The best part is they can't knock them over or anything !! lol


THANKS!! The bowls were a total bargain!! I need to get a holder! That's a great idea! They probably strain their little necks having them on the ground, so a holder is perfect, and you're right ... perfect so they can't knock them over! :laughing8:



CHITheresa said:


> she looks so proud of her new harness and bowls..


Oh she definitely is!!  She loves her new things!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Does it just go over the head or is there Velcro or buckle,ect...


----------

